
Calculating Tupper’s Self-Referential Formula with SQL - osopanda
https://blog.jooq.org/2018/02/05/calculating-tuppers-self-referential-formula-with-sql/
======
Something1234
Where does k actually lie? Is it just some magic number the giy used?

~~~
isoprophlex
It's not really a magic number, it's an encoding of the graphic that
represents the formula.

This thing always irks me because 'the formula' is just the graphing part.
Finding k for an arbitrary graphic (that can be displayed with the formula)
always seemed more fun/interesting to me.

~~~
plopilop
Then you may be interested in Jakub Trávník's self referential formula:
[http://jtra.cz/stuff/essays/math-self-
reference/index.html](http://jtra.cz/stuff/essays/math-self-
reference/index.html)

~~~
isoprophlex
Excellent, thanks!

------
equalunique
That's crazy...

...crazy awesome.

